# SE Headset umbau auf 3,5mm Klinke



## lazy (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe PCGHx´ler,

ich möchte euch hiermit einen kleinen Erfahrungsbereicht mitteilen wie ich mein SE Headset auf einen 3,5mm Klinke Stecker umgebaut habe. Schon immer wollte ich Musik vom Handy über meine Musikanlage hören, aber der Passende Adapter kostet in den Läden ~20 Euro (das war mir immer zu viel ). 

Heute war es dann soweit, beim Headset ging nurnoch ein Kopfhörer und so entschloss ich mich es zu zerlegen. 

Als erstes habe ich von dem Headset den defekten Kopfhörer abgeschnitten.

Den zweiten noch funktionsfähigen habe ich zerlegt (das gesamte Plasikram abgemacht). Danach sah der Kopfhörer etwa so aus: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf dem Bild sind die beiden Lötstellen (auf der Platine) zu erkennen. 


Nach dem "entschalen" wurden zwei Dräthe an den Enden abisoliert und an den beiden Kontakten angelötet. Zu beachten ist das der Kopfhörer magnetisch ist und vom Lötkolben angezogen wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt konnte ich testen ob meine  Idee funktionierte. Dazu habe einfach einen alten Lautsprecher angeschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die Musik kam vom Handy durch den Lautsprecher, wenn auch sehr leise da sie nicht verstärkt wurde. Anschließend habe ich mir Y Kabel gebaut, denn die Musik kann mit einem Kabel nur Mono übertragen werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Drei der vier Kabel (da muss einfach getestet werdem, eines ist überflüssig da ein Klinke Stecker nur 3 Anschlüsse hat) werden dann auf ein Klinke Klinke Kabel  gelötet ( man könnte sie auch an einer Buchse anschließen) und anschließend mit der Anlage verbunden. Das gesamte Kabelkram habe ich in einem alten Honigglas verschwinden lassen .

Mein Ziel ist erreicht, ich kann mein Handy an meiner Musikanlage anschließen ohne einen Cent für einen Sündhaft teuren Adapter ausgegeben zu haben. 



Haben wir eig. irgendeinen Theard wo wir solche "Anleitungen" posten können?

MfG lazy 




PS: Ich hoffe das klappt jetzt so mit den Bildern.

EDIT: Ich hoffe jetzt klappt es mit den Bildern


----------



## midnight (5. Dezember 2009)

Leider sind keine Bilder zu sehen, das solltest du fixen (= Noch kann ich mir nicht genau vorstellen was du da gemacht hast 

so far


----------

